# 1 bafle de calidad o 2 no tanto



## rachimon (Ene 28, 2013)

hola! voy a armar un equipo de sonido, es para mi casa o fiestas con amigos, mi duda es si es mas conveniente comprar un buen bafle o dos bafles no tan buenos que suman el mismo precio, estos serian los casos:
1 bafle: Skp Neo Sk-8015: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-444524826-skp-neo-sk-8015-bafle-columna-doble-parlante-15-y-driver--_JM_

2 bafles: Skp Sk2154: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-442175058-skp-sk2154-bafle-columna-2-parlante-15-y-driver-titanio--_JM_

personalmente prefiero calidad antes que potencia de sobra.
gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2013)

Primero: esos baffles NO SON buenos, son para hacer ruido en las fiestas pero no para una casa... a menos que quieras saltar el revoque de las paredes 
Segundo: como podrías comprar un solo baffle para usar con un equipo estéreo ... o el ampli es monoaural


----------



## rachimon (Ene 28, 2013)

hola! gracias por responder, que me recomendarías comprar teniendo en cuenta que no quisiera gastar mas de 3000-3500 en bafles?
saludos


----------



## rachimon (Ene 29, 2013)

consulto porque pensé que el modelo "Skp Neo Sk-8015" realmente era bueno , entonces que me recomiendan para ese rango de valores? son para uso personal principalmente para una habitación de 5*5 y ocasionalmente para fiesta con amigos, me interesa mas la calidad del sonido que la potencia.
saludos,


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 29, 2013)

rachimon dijo:


> para una habitación de *5*5*





Como dice el profe, vas a sacar el revoque.

Comprate unos parlantes, con caja plástica, de eso injectados (algo como _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-445408340-bafles-10-pulgadas-proco-g10-inyectadas-_JM_), y hasta podes pedir con ampli incorporado.

No va a sonar "WOW", pero tienen una calidad aceptable.

Como máximo (a no ser que quieras usarlo en un lugar MUY amplio, o al aire libre), unos de 10'' tendría que andar bien.

Pedí que te lo prueben.


----------



## rachimon (Ene 29, 2013)

ok pero no se supone que para tener buena calidad de sonido debería considerar:
sensibilidad, rango de frecuencia, entre otras cosas, además si bien es para un lugar cerrado chico(5*5), eventualmente lo quiero utilizar al aire libre en un espacio de 10*10, teniendo en cuenta que el Skp Neo Sk-8015 es mucho para ese espacio, no entiendo de sonido pero por las características de ese modelo debe escucharse bien(claro no estereo si compro uno), la pregunta es; si quisiera mantener esa calidad de sonido pero con menos potencia(para no tirar el reboque) que me recomiendan?
características del Sk-8015:
    Caja Acústica Full Range de 3 Vías 
    Potencia RMS: 800W 
    2 Woofer de 15" (TITAN -1530) - bobina de 3" -
    Driver de 1" (DR-1300)  - bobina de 2" -
    Respuesta de frecuencia: 39Hz-20KHz (-5dB)
    Sensibilidad: 102dB(1w/m) 
    Impedancia nominal: 4 ohm 
    Dimensiones: Altura 1252mm x ancho 526mm x fondo 510m


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 29, 2013)

Esos son una guarangada ... tenes que tener en cuenta con que amplificador los moves....

No se que recomendarte porque esta complicado con el tema importacion ... hay que ver lo que hay y en general a unos precios tremendos.
Fijate un dato: esos que propones son de una sensibilidad de 102dB/w ... es para RUIDO! . Los buenos baflles andan en 88-90 dB/w , se entiende?


----------



## rachimon (Ene 29, 2013)

busco en mercado libre, ya que reúne muchas marcas y modelos y no encuentro con esas características, son tan difícil de conseguir? tienen algún modelo como para tener de referencia? viviendo en mendoza podría buscarlo en chile. Me interesa algo bueno porque lo que compre sera para tenerlo mucho tiempo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2013)

Marcas "buenas" tenés muchas, pero no se si se ajusten a tu presupuesto: Algo razonablemente accesible podría ser JAMO o Polk.... y de ahí para arriba.


----------



## ramiro77 (Ene 29, 2013)

Los Polk TSI300 cuestan $3000.
Tenés también Infinity P253 por $3500.
Jamo S426 en u$s 400.
Yamaha NS-P7390 en u$s 400.

Precios tomados de varios locales con publicaciones en la web.

Son bafles recontra entry level pero de calidad infinitamente superior a cualquier bafle del tipo de los SKP. Si podés comprar en Chile a menor precio, tal vez puedas ir por bafles un poco mejores aún. Yo tengo unos Jamo Concert C605 hace ya casi dos años y la verdad no los cambio por nada del mundo. 
Tené también en cuenta lo siguiente: olvidate de hacer fiestas al nivel de los SKP. Los vas a quemar en un rato. Te recomendaría tener un equipo para escuchar en tu habitación con calidad, y un equipo para fiestas. Que yo sepa no hay un equipo que pueda hacer ámbas cosas (no a un precio razonable).


----------



## rachimon (Ene 29, 2013)

ok, entonces algo como:
http://www.hometheaterstation.com.ar/parlantes/Jamo/ColumnaJamoS606.html
o
http://www.hometheaterstation.com.ar/parlantes/Jamo/ColumnaJamoConcert_C605.html

seria mas adecuado verdad? un poco mas caro también.
pero si lo vale lo pago.

Comentario aparte:
Con esto de que cuesta conseguir algunas marcas importadas estuve buscando en paginas de chile y encontré a alguien que habla de los parlantes  Lowther, allí esta persona comenta que estos parlantes echos "a la vieja escuela" por decir de algún modo(perdón por mi ignorancia), como que se escuchan mejor y recordé unos viejos bafles que tenia viejo allá por el año 80, que en verdad se escuchaban increíbles, puede ser lo que comenta esta persona?

este es el link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-406504406-parlantes-lowther-bicor-200-full-range-_JM


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2013)

rachimon dijo:


> Comentario aparte:
> Con esto de que cuesta conseguir algunas marcas importadas estuve buscando en paginas de chile y encontré a alguien que habla de los parlantes  Lowther, allí esta persona comenta que estos parlantes echos "a la vieja escuela" por decir de algún modo(perdón por mi ignorancia), como que se escuchan mejor y recordé unos viejos bafles que tenia viejo allá por el año 80, que en verdad se escuchaban increíbles, puede ser lo que comenta esta persona?
> 
> este es el link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-406504406-parlantes-lowther-bicor-200-full-range-_JM



Olvidate de esos parlantes. Con un full-range no podés compatibilizar respuesta en frecuencia/sensibilidad/distorsión por intermodulación y dispersión lateral y horizantal. Si los comprás podrás armar un baffle tal vez muy simple (caja + 1 parlante + cable), pero el comportamiento deja bastante que desear...


----------



## ramiro77 (Ene 30, 2013)

Sí, algo como lo que mostraste sería lo mas adecuado para tener un poco de calidad. Aunque de esos dos modelos, me quedo con los C605. Los transductores son muchísimo mejores que los de la línea S de Jamo.
Los Lowther como bien te dijo Ezavalla no van... Son muy sencillos y funcionan "decente" en un rango muy acotado de estilos de música. Todos los fullrange son así.


----------



## rachimon (Ene 30, 2013)

desde ya gracias por la ayuda.
ramiro te hago una consulta comentas que tenes unos Jamo Concert C605, con que equipo los tenes conectados?


----------



## jperez2003us (Ene 31, 2013)

¿pero cual es tu presupuesto al final rachimond? los jamo c605 valen 1600 dolares. Te recomiendo que pienses también en comprar un subwoofer.


----------



## rachimon (Ene 31, 2013)

en chile están un toque mas baratas, las conseguís por algo de 7000 las dos, el subwoofer lo compraría después, aunque al parecer hay mas marcas que están en esos niveles de calidad. Me llama la atención la enorme cantidad de marcas y sobre todo de precios que hay, los que NO estamos en este tema no salimos de las marcas que hacen publicidad en la tele y es todo un mundo!
Por ejemplo de la marca Raidho marca danesa, estos cuestan $30000 en chile! de locos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 31, 2013)

Y hay mas caras... suceden 2 cosas : Aqui conseguimos lo que algun importador logra traer y debe estar seguro de poder venderlo y otra que hay mucho marketing y algunos piensan que si son carisimos , son mejores . Hay de todo.


----------



## rachimon (Ene 31, 2013)

Y que hay de las marcas nacionales, seguramente hay marcas buenas tambien, o no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 31, 2013)

rachimon dijo:


> *seguramente hay marcas buenas tambien, o no?*


    
Podés comenzar pensando que no hay parlantes nacionales de excelente nivel (hay varios que son _buenos_. Punto), así que imaginate que tan buenos pueden ser las baffles que se fabriquen acá "comercialmente hablando" 
Por fortuna, un par de empresas con buenos productos te proporcionan los parámetros T/S, así que vos podés calcular tus baffles... pero ni siquiera pienses que los procesos de diseño y ajuste son como los que se publican en el foro ... por que no lo son, y eso es claramente visible en el precio.

Por supuesto que vos podés comprar baffles nacionales, y con un poco de suerte y un bastante de estudio y equipamiento podrás ajustarlos de mejor forma que la configuración de crossover original, pero es probable que tengas que "sacrificar" performance en pos de poder hacer algo medianamente HiFi con ellos.

Con esto no quiero despreciar el trabajo de algunas empresas que hacen baffles, pero las restricciones a la importación (que buena idea Cris!!!! ), el marketing y la búsqueda de ganancias importantes no son muy compatibles con baffles de alta performance a precios "razonables".


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Un conocido compró por internet (mercadolibre) unos bafles de 2 x 15'' (Jahro), y driver de 2'' (no recuerdo la marca), fabricados a mano (osea, no de fábrica), y me dijeron que sonaban muy bien, y a un precio muy barato (no me acuerdo cuánto), y se lo trajeron a la ciudad (soy de San Nicolás, como a 300Km de Capital).

Creo que también va en el tema de "qué tan bien" lo quieren hacer, porque como hay muchos diseños por la red, algunos dicen: "Ma' si, agarro éste plano, lo armo con algún parlante de marca, y lo vendo como que suena joya..", y sin importar calidad, entre otras cosas.

Un conocido se armó una columna con parlantes Jahro de 15'', y unos driver Dass de 2'' (o mas, no me acuerdo), y sonaban horrible. Nunca pude sacar un acople de muy alta frecuencia. El problema era los drivers y los micrófonos electret, ellos no lo escuchaban (la banda), pero yo sí.

Volviendo al tema, yo creo que siguiendo las *pautas de EZ*, te puedes armar unos lindos bafles, y seguro mas barato de lo que sale comprarlo hecho. Es una sugerencia.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 1, 2013)

No se si va a salir mas barato armar algo uno mismo ( este año pasado hice 3 juegos de baffles ) ... eso si , vas a saber lo que tenes y como modificarlo . 
Estoy asqueado de ver los crossovers que traen los baffles incluso de cierta "marca" , ni hablar los espesores de madera , claro , son lindos y livianitos .


----------



## rachimon (Feb 1, 2013)

como experiencia suena tentador empezar a meterse en tema y armar algo aunque suene como los parlantes usb de la computadora! pero haría la prueba con algo mas chico para no arriesgar tanto.
por lo pronto sigo caliente con los jamo  
ahora por lo que se lee en el foro hay bastante conocimiento del tema, alguien debería presentar algún proyecto para obtener un préstamo y darle para adelante, hay mas facilidades que antes, si bien es un embole el tema de la importación, también es una ventaja a la hora de encarar algo acá, por lo que se vé, y dicen, en la linea media-alta no hay, es un nicho donde hacer punta, porque en definitiva todas esas empresas extrajeras que fabrican artesanal o industrialmente, en algún momento habrán empezado con poca experiencia y con tiempo-constancia fueron creciendo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 1, 2013)

No voy a opinar de tu comentario porque terminariamos hablando de politica ... pero leete esto :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nitor-hi-fi-accesible-coste-71593/#post625786
Se hizo un buen relevamiento de las marcas de fabricacion nacional ... ahora bien , con los tweeters estamos mal , ya no se consiguen ni los chinos , excepto algunos "bala" que son detestables.


----------



## rachimon (Feb 2, 2013)

AntonioAA: estoy de acuerdo, no hablar de política, ademas no es el ámbito. 
Impresionante los laburos que se ven en esos hilos! para sacarse el sombrero,  que envidia, felicitaciones!


----------



## Kebra (Feb 2, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No se si va a salir mas barato armar algo uno mismo ( este año pasado hice 3 juegos de baffles ) ... eso si , vas a saber lo que tenes y como modificarlo .
> Estoy asqueado de ver los crossovers que traen los baffles incluso de cierta "marca" , ni hablar los espesores de madera , claro , son lindos y livianitos .



El alambre de cobre esmaltado es muy caro.

Cuando armé los míos fui muy contento a comprar 1Kg.

Traje 1/2 cuando me dijo el precio....


----------



## jlaudio (Feb 3, 2013)

bueno segun mi experiencia, se puede dar potencia y calidad a la vez. estoy trabajando en un sonido 2.1 de grandes dimensiones pero que predomine la calidad de sonido antes que la cantidad de sonido, estoy haciendo unos bafles que solo tocan frecuencias medias y altas, aparte estoy haciendo un subwoofer que solo reprodusca las freq. bajas del orden de los 25hz hasta los 120hz mas o menos, el sonido va a ser asi: subwoofer parlante de 15" de 500w x2 y los bafles de 300 en cada uno osea dos bafles y un subwoofer. un amplificador para el sub de 300wrms y para los bafles un amp. estereo de 100w X2 y lo mas importante es el crossover


----------

